# Lost Gear Bag



## julves (Jul 16, 2006)

Lost a white gear bag on the highway between the numbers put in and Pnie Creek SUnday the 16th at about 11:30. Please call Heather at (970)275-4721 All her gear is inside. Please call if you have it.

Thanks.

J


----------

